# TV Blacks Out -- tla-01511c



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

I had been using my TV for a few hours when it blacked out. It was warm but not hot. I turned it off then on and it worked fine for another few minutes before going black again. I left it for about an hour then tried to turn it back on and, sure enough, it turned black (though the power light still stays on during these blackouts). It now only lasts a few seconds before turning off. I noticed that there is still an image it is just very dim, even when I turn up the brightness all the way. It has never had any problems before though it has been moved frequently (every week or so) over the past 6-9 months. We bought it approx. 2 years ago.

It is a 15" Polaroid LCD HDTV. Model#: tla-01511c.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

